# connecting to wireless router



## joedoe (Apr 16, 2012)

ok ....im a complete novice....but have just got a samsumg galaxy mini....i live in spain and im using it for wi fi ....i have adsl internet from telefonica in spain and iv input the key number to try and connect to the router at home ....but it comes up with...disabled,secured with WPA/WPA2 PSK....help!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

You've entered the correct passkey for your wireless router?


----------



## joedoe (Apr 16, 2012)

yes....as far as i am aware....its printed on the bottom of the router ....and iv looked on the telefonica website and they have an example and that is a 20 digit code like mine...any ideas????


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

The passkey wouldn't be printed on the router.

It's a password that you yourself would have assigned as part of your router's wireless security option.


----------



## joedoe (Apr 16, 2012)

iv tried talking to telefonica but cant find anyone speaking english and sadly i dont speak spanish ....is there any way i can check what my passcode is????/


----------



## joedoe (Apr 16, 2012)

oh ...the engineer set it up when he installed the internet ....he spoke no english and i no spanish ....dont recall him asking me for a word


----------



## joedoe (Apr 16, 2012)

my phone seems to accept the passcode as being correct.....but doesnt allow me access to the internet ...if i try other passwords it doesnt get that far


----------

